# Mattia in gelosite acuta



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

Oggi Mattia ha controllato i miei spostamenti, da stamattina, fino in ufficio e poi rivelarsi quando sono andata al flap con una scena che davvero...

Sono arrivata al flap. Era chiuso.
Ero dentro che baccagliavo via mail con la banca e nell'orecchio il mio avvocato quello per la roba personale e...è arrivato mattia.
Che mi ha chiesto se stavo scopando.
Perchè ero chiusa dentro.
A chi stavo mandando l'sms.
Ha controllato tutto, anche il bagno, come se potessi nascondere un uomo nello sciacquone.
ha rovistato nella spazzatura per vedere quanti resti di cibo c'erano.

Sono stata calma.
Ho risposto a tutte le sue domande nevrotiche.
Ha continuato a fare il pazzo.
E allora sono sclerata.

*perchè queste sono le stesse scene che mi faceva quando non tradivo. Quindi non c'è un comune denominatore di tradimento per la sua gelosia. E' nel suo cazzo di dna. Una gelosia che ogni tanto lo prende e lo fa andare fuori.*

Stasera a casa secondo round.
Sono furiosa.

EDIT

E mi sono dimenticata la cosa più importante!
Sono pure andata dal dentista (e mi ha visto sto stronzo!) e baciandomi mi ha pure detto che avevo un sapore strano in bocca.
Ora. va bene tutto. 
Ma cazzo!
Siamo al paradosso.



Mi sto incazzando sempre di più.
Mi ha pure mandato un sms adesso.
Mi ami?


ma fottiti


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2012)

stai per perdere capre e cavoli..io l'avevo detto ricorda..


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2012)

Posso soltanto dare un parere personalissimo basato sull'esperienza. Attenta le percezioni sono vere ed autentiche.

Chi per la prima volta le sente magari ci passa sopra, chi in qualche maniera c'è stato dentro le" percezioni", le ascolta. 

Anche se il tutto dovrebbe essere capovolto visto che è stato Mattia a tradirti, ma non so perchè, sento di scriverti questo.


----------



## erab (26 Settembre 2012)

Ma... scusa... non vorrei farti sclerare ancora di più... ma... insomma...
effettivamente.... ehm.... si sbagliasse.... ma... le corna le ha!


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5840 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma... scusa... non vorrei farti sclerare ancora di più... ma... insomma...
> effettivamente.... ehm.... si sbagliasse.... ma... le corna le ha!


no certo. Ora le ha, ovvio.
ma quello che non capisco è il comune denominatore della sua gelosia.
Queste scene, e anche peggiori, me le ha sempre fatte e NON tradivo.
Cosa c'è nel mio comportamento NORMALE che lo fa sclerare.
E' questo su cui mi incazzo.

E anzi, me le faceva peggio.


----------



## erab (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5841 ha detto:
			
		

> no certo. Ora le ha, ovvio.
> ma quello che non capisco è il comune denominatore della sua gelosia.
> Queste scene, e anche peggiori, me le ha sempre fatte e NON tradivo.
> *Cosa c'è nel mio comportamento NORMALE che lo fa sclerare.
> ...


Nulla, è una cosa che sta nella sua testa, è il mostro dagli occhi verdi
che ogni tanto gli sussurra all' orecchio che lo stai tradendo, che sia vero o no
è irrilevante.
I casi sono due, o ha qualche indizio (vero o frutto della sua immaginazione), o
il fatto che lo stai tradendo ti impedisce di vedere a pieno l' irrazionalità del 
suo comportamento.


----------



## Tebe (26 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5842 ha detto:
			
		

> Nulla, è una cosa che sta nella sua testa, è il mostro dagli occhi verdi
> che ogni tanto gli sussurra all' orecchio che lo stai tradendo, che sia vero o no
> è irrilevante.
> I casi sono due, o ha qualche indizio (vero o frutto della sua immaginazione), o
> ...


Non ha indizi. Sta sparando nel mucchio. Vado dal dentista allora voglio farmi il dentista. Vado in banca e allora voglio farmi il direttore della banca. Vado in libreria e mi piace il commesso. Insomma...è tutto.
Poi va a periodi. Un anno fa era convinto che lo tradissi con un ing che lavora con me. Poi ha pensato all'assicuratore (che vede lui e manco io), poi...
Insomma...tutto.
E prima non poteva avere indizi perchè non troieggiavo con Man.

No no, io vedo in toto l'irrazionalità del suo comportamento. 
capirei e mi sentirei fottere se lui non mi avesse mai fatto  sceneggiate, ma visto che sono sempre quelle (grazie al cielo molto meno) è totalmente irrazionale.

E per assurdo, nonostante io ora lo stia tradendo, o meglio...lo abbia tradito perchè per quanto mi riguarda con Manager è finita, mi sto incazzando e penso.
Allora non cambierà mai niente. Fedele o non fedele questo mi deve sfrucugliare le palle a vita con sta gelosia.


----------



## erab (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5843 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ha indizi. Sta sparando nel mucchio. Vado dal dentista allora voglio farmi il dentista. Vado in banca e allora voglio farmi il direttore della banca. Vado in libreria e mi piace il commesso. Insomma...è tutto.
> Poi va a periodi. Un anno fa era convinto che lo tradissi con un ing che lavora con me. Poi ha pensato all'assicuratore (che vede lui e manco io), poi...
> Insomma...tutto.
> E prima non poteva avere indizi perchè non troieggiavo con Man.
> ...


Vediamo

e

Si


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5843 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ha indizi. Sta sparando nel mucchio. Vado dal dentista allora voglio farmi il dentista. Vado in banca e allora voglio farmi il direttore della banca. Vado in libreria e mi piace il commesso. Insomma...è tutto.
> Poi va a periodi. Un anno fa era convinto che lo tradissi con un ing che lavora con me. Poi ha pensato all'assicuratore (che vede lui e manco io), poi...
> Insomma...tutto.
> E prima non poteva avere indizi perchè non troieggiavo con Man.
> ...


può essere. E non solo... pure con i gatti. E i momenti svampi.Si chiamano difetti o, se preferisci, caratteristiche. Quelle che... formano l'insieme.


----------



## Tebe (27 Settembre 2012)

si... I gatti.Gli svampy. Il fatto che svenga dal gine. Si. Tutto è lui. Tutto parla di lui ma  la gelosia così, da mostro con gli occhi verdi io lo sento un problema. L'ho sempre sentito.
Non ho la forza e la voglia di "rieducarlo" e scusatemi il termine.
Capisco che la rottura del patto lo faccia andare fuori, alla fine è geloso nel dna e quindi.

Il vero problema è che una persona con questa gelosia così passionale...mi scade.
Non riesco a "rispettare" le persone così che non controllano.

Questa sono certa di non riuscire ad accettarla.
la gelosia così no. 
Non di nuovo.
I primi anni ok.
Ma adesso...

vado a dormire


----------

